
Apple Fights U.S. Government Intervention in iPhone Copyright Case - aspenmayer
https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2020/05/04/apple-fights-us-government-intervention-in-iphone-copyright-case/#20623ae4681a
======
aspenmayer
‘In the latest of the case’s twists, the DOJ has asked that Apple’s request
for deposition of Corellium cofounder Chris Wade be delayed, but hasn’t openly
stated why. The government says it wants to know what evidence Apple is
planning on presenting before its lawyers question Wade.

‘The evidence has not yet been revealed, though in its court filing Friday,
Apple counsel wrote that it “includes photographs Apple obtained” that “reveal
highly sensitive information about sources and methods related to Apple’s
internal investigation.” Apple said it was happy to hand the evidence to the
government, but wanted assurances about its confidentiality, which it claimed
the government had not provided.‘

The case is Apple Inc. v. Corellium LLC, 19-81160, U.S. District Court for the
Southern District of Florida (West Palm Beach).

[https://www.pacermonitor.com/public/case/29583744/Apple_Inc_...](https://www.pacermonitor.com/public/case/29583744/Apple_Inc_v_Corellium,_LLC)

